# Anilam Crusader Post Processor



## Sierevello (Nov 28, 2016)

Does anyone have a working post processor for an Anilam Crusader M 3 Axis Mill? 

Thank You,
Steve


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 29, 2016)

For what CAM program?  The post processors are all specific to whatever CAM program you are using.


----------



## Sierevello (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim... Right now I am using HSMexpress but I am open to anything I can get a working post on.

Thank You for your help!

-Steve


----------



## jbolt (Dec 1, 2016)

You should post this question in the Autodesk HSM post processor forum. https://forums.autodesk.com/t5/hsm-post-processor-forum/bd-p/218


----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2016)

Vectric software lists both inch and metric.
http://www.vectric.com/

Ray


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 1, 2016)

The HSM post is a bit of a pain to edit, but as I recall the Anilam post is pretty much like a Fanuc post.  You might try that and see what happens.

What I would do is enter a short program in the Anilam using the manual input, then look at the G code in the editor.  Compare that with the output from HSM.  Then just edit the post processor to get the output format you want to run the Anilam.  A bit of a pain, but you only have to do it once.


----------

